# A Few of Pictures of My Dog and I



## drog91 (Oct 6, 2013)

Outside the new house








In the backyard








7.57 Mile Walk/Jog


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. That is such a great looking dog! So beautiful and powerful looking!


----------



## drog91 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you! those pictures are pretty recent shes around 9 months old so she might get a little bigger but she measures out at 18 in. and 45 lbs so shes perfect size right now. She loves playing on the spring pole and chasing the flirt pole! Also likes biking with me and taking long walks!


----------



## rogerharris (Jun 13, 2013)

Very nice pics. Your dog looks cool.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

drog91 said:


> Thank you! those pictures are pretty recent shes around 9 months old so she might get a little bigger but she measures out at 18 in. and 45 lbs so shes perfect size right now. She loves playing on the spring pole and chasing the flirt pole! Also likes biking with me and taking long walks!


Sounds like she is an extremely happy pup!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Should a 9 month old puppy be going on 7.5 mile jogs/walks? I thought that people always warned against that...


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Why in the world is she on a TOW chain?


----------



## drog91 (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't know if you guys ever owned a Pit Bull before but a 7 mile walk for this dog is nothing she was still ready to go after that walk! They are very high energy and I don't walk her 7 miles everyday come on! But the tow chain also, you probably have not owned a Pit Bull before. That chain is there to protect my dog, she is not on that chain more than 1 hr a day if that. My dog has snapped 3 different collars and a harness, when she was around 6 months I had a small chain and that got snapped as well. I sought out advice from other more experienced Pit Bull owners and that is an adequate chain. Sorry if ya'll don't agree but I gotta do whats best for my dog and I.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Long walks for a puppy can damage their growth plates, especially in the larger breeds. I'd walk her, but not that far, until she's 18 months. You could work on training exercises, as well. Mental exercise is tiring, too, believe it or not. Also, if you keep increasing her physical exercise, you'll end up with a dog that never has an "off switch", just one that is nearly bionic!

Not a fan of the tow chain...


----------



## drog91 (Oct 6, 2013)

Georgiapeach said:


> Long walks for a puppy can damage their growth plates, especially in the larger breeds. I'd walk her, but not that far, until she's 18 months. You could work on training exercises, as well. Mental exercise is tiring, too, believe it or not. Also, if you keep increasing her physical exercise, you'll end up with a dog that never has an "off switch", just one that is nearly bionic!
> 
> Not a fan of the tow chain...


Well thanks for your opinion, but like I said before by looking at your display picture and making a total assumption of you based on your looks I don't think you have ever owned a high energy dog. I understand that over working can damage her growth. I got this dog for the sport of weight pulling. I have been building this dog up on walks it wasn't just one day I walked her 7 miles usually we walk about 3 or 4 miles a day sometimes we do that twice a day. That is around 2 hrs of exercise and you wanna sit her and tell me that is gonna damage my dog when I walk it for two hours a day? Get outta here with that these Pit Bulls were bred to work and work hard. 2 hrs of exercise is nothing for this breed please do your research before you come to me and make suggestions on how to raise a breed that you know nothing about.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

are you trying to be insulting? how does a persons looks tell you what kind of dog they've owned. 
knowledgeable dog people have a variety looks but you wouldn't know that by looking in a mirror.



drog91 said:


> Well thanks for your opinion, but like I said before
> 
> >>>>> by looking at your display picture and making a total assumption of you based on your looks I don't think you have ever
> owned a high energy dog. <<<<<
> ...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Oh....Sorry. I didn't realize that the Pit Bull is a magical breed that is not susceptible to having growth issues/damage done when exercised too hard at too young of an age.


----------



## drog91 (Oct 6, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> are you trying to be insulting? how does a persons looks tell you what kind of dog they've owned.
> knowledgeable dog people have a variety looks but you wouldn't know that by looking in a mirror.


I wasn't trying to be insulting just saying what I felt was honest because she also said something about large breeds, well considering Pit Bulls are a medium sized breed I assumed she had no knowledge, and I apologize I didn't necessarily mean how they look! I glanced at the picture and saw two small dogs. I made a generalization and that was all, as far as meggels the Pit Bull breed is not a magical breed. What I meant in my other post is that Pit Bulls energy level and amount of work they can perform is far greater than most breeds. So over working them is a lot harder to do than a lot of other breeds. At 9 months old a Pit Bull dog can exercise two hours or walk 7.57 miles in one day with out getting over worked. This isn't true with every Pit Bull but my dog and most Pit Bulls have a very high energy level. A walk is no where near as harmful as you people are making it out to sound and if any one of you owned a Pit Bull you would understand what I am saying. As far as the chain goes I don't like it either but if I'm gonna put my dog out in the yard I'm gonna be damned sure that dog is not getting loose and causing trouble.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I've never owned a pit bull but I have owned several very high energy dogs (some working dogs) I agree that these guys need a lot of exercise but most of that energy should be used up in play. "Concentrated" (not the right word but I can't think of the right one) exercise has its place but should be a small portion of meeting her needs. I'm sure that you have slowly built your pup up to this level but even with that build up you are putting a strain on her growing joints. Believe me building up a pup too young can lead to problems later in life.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think you're missing the point about the 7 mile walk. people are concerned because of the age of your dog. ask your Vet is it ok to walk 7 miles with your dog.

2 >>>>> i understand the heavy chain. when you leave your dog outside unattended you have make sure they can't escape.
the heavy chain doesn't keep animals from approaching your dog.



drog91 said:


> I wasn't trying to be insulting just saying what I felt was honest because she also said something about large breeds, well considering Pit Bulls are a medium sized breed I assumed she had no knowledge, and I apologize I didn't necessarily mean how they look! I glanced at the picture and saw two small dogs. I made a generalization and that was all, as far as meggels the Pit Bull breed is not a magical breed. What I meant in my other post is that Pit Bulls energy level and amount of work they can perform is far greater than most breeds. So over working them is a lot harder to do than a lot of other breeds.
> 
> 1 >>>>> At 9 months old a Pit Bull dog can exercise two hours or walk 7.57 miles in one day with out getting over worked. This isn't true with every Pit Bull but my dog and most Pit Bulls have a very high energy level. A walk is no where near as harmful as you people are making it out to sound and if any one of you owned a Pit Bull you would understand what I am saying.
> 
> 2 >>>>> As far as the chain goes I don't like it either but if I'm gonna put my dog out in the yard I'm gonna be damned sure that dog is not getting loose and causing trouble.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I can understand the energy needs of a high energy breed. Everyone here knows that. With any breed of dog, excessive exercise should be left up to the dog until they are older. Meaning they should be allowed in a fenced in area to run, walk, and play at their own pace...That way they will not hurt themselves with long strenuous movements on their joints.

There are strong leads and tie outs available for strong breeds that do not weight 3 tons. I bought a chain thinner than that to set up my spring pole, its only 5 ft and it weighs A LOT. IMO dogs should never be left outdoors alone. My boy has a nylon tie but he is never out there unsupervised for more than 10 minutes.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I understand why you'd have to keep her on a chain in the yard, pit bulls are excellent escape artists! My friend has a pitbull that will scale in fence in a matter of seconds even if he is watching her. However, the fence protects her (hopefully) from other animals. 

Her growth plates are probably not going to develop too much more since pitties are a medium breed and they usually gain most of their height in the first six months to a year, so she's probably fine walking 7 miles, especially if she's been built up to it and if it isn't every single day. 

Let's be happy that he's a good owner who is working hard to train, contain, and exercise his high energy dog in a positive way rather than a horrible thug who's beating and breeding her on a constant basis and putting her in dog fights.

Perspective people! 

Just because someone doesn't do something exactly the way you think they should with a breed you don't own in a life you don't live does not mean that they are automatically doing everything wrong and need to change immediately and do exactly what you do. Different methods work for different people and different dogs.


----------

